# High Mileage truck



## stripedass (Nov 4, 2013)

Looking to get a beach truck but I cant spend alot of money for a toy.. Ive budgeted myself to 3K which leaves me with a few options. Mostly old jeeps, explorers, blazers, and tahoes/burbans.

I found a 2002 suburban with 240k miles. Am I crazy to buy something with this kind of milage? The truck would be strictly used for traveling to and from fishging spots, ocasional beach driving, and the occasional home depot run.. 

If any one knows a good mechanic that does auto inspections in nassua county please feel free to make a recommendation! 

Thanks!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

stripedass said:


> Looking to get a beach truck but I cant spend alot of money for a toy.. Ive budgeted myself to 3K which leaves me with a few options. Mostly old jeeps, explorers, blazers, and tahoes/burbans.
> 
> I found a 2002 suburban with 240k miles. Am I crazy to buy something with this kind of milage? The truck would be strictly used for traveling to and from fishging spots, ocasional beach driving, and the occasional home depot run..
> 
> ...


Yes 240K miles is way too much unless everything that moves/rusts/conducts electricity has recently been replaced, otherwise you will have to count on replacing everything that moves/rusts/conducts electricity after you have all ready spent your 3K Budget


You can get a Truck and put a Cap on it for less than a SUV so if your budget says 3K is the max I would look for a 4x4 truck say like a mid 1990's model that has not spent a lot of time on the beach with around 100K miles buy the truck and look for a Cap after you own it


----------



## stripedass (Nov 4, 2013)

Having a tough time finding pick-ups in my area.. 

What I do find alot of in my price range are 

Older ford explorers
Old Chevy blaxers.

Wondering if either would be good choice??


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Either one would work, try and find a 89-92 model suburban with the solid axle


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

stripedass said:


> Having a tough time finding pick-ups in my area..
> 
> What I do find alot of in my price range are
> 
> ...


Not really if they are all wheel drive instead of true 4x4, all wheel drives have a habit of getting stuck on the beach at least on the OBX anyway

Your 3K budget is not realistic, double or triple it and you will have a more reliable truck, remember that a truck on the beach that breaks down in a bad tide situation or a dicey spot can become a total loss

If you are really tight on $$

Forget a Suburban 9-10 MPG

Kingfisher must have rode around in one at one time, ask him what he drives and it is not a gas guzzling suburban, I have owned suburbans and they like to drink and drink often.....


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I drove a 2002 Explorer Sport up to 160K. It was a beast on the beach. The 4WD was activated by a button on the dash and never once did it let me down. 90% of the time I drove at 18lbs and 2WD. If You can find one for under 5k and close to 100K I would get it. The problem with asking your question is that there are opinions that resemble the writers. You are not going to get the best beach buggy at that price point. But a truck that will get the job done, and will not break your bank is reasonable.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

My 350 has 230K on it and runs great. I sold my Tahoe with 200K on it and it ran like a dream when I sold it. Its all in the maintenance.


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

Garboman said:


> Forget a Suburban 9-10 MPG
> 
> Kingfisher must have rode around in one at one time, ask him what he drives and it is not a gas guzzling suburban, I have owned suburbans and they like to drink and drink often.....


I bought a 1990 Suburban 4X4 with the 5.7 in it for the sole purpose of fishing and hunting. It has nearly 200,000 miles but still gets the job done. I don't have to worry about dealing with computers if something goes wrong with it. I checked it thoroughly before I bought it and it had almost no rust so I felt good about it.

Believe it or not, (I'm sure some wont because I hardly believed it myself until a second check) I just made the 150 trip one way to PI with the beast loaded to the gills for a long fishing weekend with the guys and my average mpg on the road was 16. I know it's hard to believe but it is true.

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Actually Garbo I have a 99 suburban, it likes to drink like you said. Only 13mpg on highway, but when I'm headed to the beach it's worth it. I don't drive it nearly as much as I used to but that will always be my favorite ride. V8 350, square body got it done everytime. Previous owner took the muffler off, and a new radiator back in the spring it was ready to roll again. Now the car I drive everyday, gets 20 regular driving and 28 on the highway. V6 280 gets it done and fast to


----------



## stripedass (Nov 4, 2013)

This car will in no way be my daily driver. Its going to be the "fishing mobile" Something to take to the beach to the boat, anything fishing related. Something i dont care if it is going to stink like bait - something that if I get a little sand in wont bother me... Im not too worried about gas mileage. Im just looking for something that can hold a one piece 10 footer, and will be good on sand when needed, although I wont be on the sand too much...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Definatley a suburban. We would load mine down with all kinds of gear, lay the back seat down and then you got a hotel room


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I guess this has been beat around for a while, so here goes my $.02: I've had a lot of 4wd's through the years. The first was a 46 Willis CJ2A and the present one is a 98 Burb. They all get the job done if you do your part, and all will let you down if you don't do your part on the beach. My all time favorite is the Burb. It's a rolling hotel/tackle locker with good seats, and creature comforts better than any I've had before. I air down to 25 and let her rip. So far I haven't come close to stuck and don't think it likely I ever will. Gas mileage could be better, but it isn't so much less than my last Cherokee was and way better than the old J20 Jeep pick up I once had. Go for it, but look for one with less than 200K miles. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

I have no idea how you are driving but I have a bone stock 1997 1500 suburban with 240K. It had it's transmission rebuilt at 110K and it consistently gets 14.3 MPG on the highway . Specificly the run from central VA to Hatteras, running 75 on the interstate and fair to-middlin' close to the speed limit down 158/168. The 5.7 is a bulletproof engine that runs well with no vices or problems. One thing I strongly suggest to improve your milage on any votec V8 is to change the ignition cap ours statred loosing it's "sparkle" and with a simple swap it was like a new engine was under the hood. 
I agree with bstarling that they are the most comfortable vehicle I have ever had the pleasure of owning.


----------

